# Ayuda Problema con escáner



## saturos belmont (Abr 15, 2006)

Agradecere cualquier ayuda .Mi escaner trabaja mal , las imagenes se ven con una franja amarilla del lado izquierdo y ademas se ven con lineas ( como si fueran scan lines o lineas de television ) y se acentua en imagenes a color .
 Mi escaner es un hewlett packard scanjet 3200c.
 Gracias


----------



## Gama (Abr 28, 2006)

mira si los sintomas son los siguientes en la mayoria de fallas es posible que este dañado tu scanner.


-+al scannear salen lineas amarillas o negras en forma paralelas.
-+otra no muestra la imagen completa al scannear.

la lampara ke ilumina la imagen o texto al scanear enciende. pero una lampara reveladora que se encuentra aun lado de esta, esta dañada. si tiene garantia te la cambian por una nueva. 

te pongo aki el acceso hacia soporte hp en linea. te ayudara para saber que hacer, solo no te desesperes por que te haran hacer pasos de prueba, para saber que tiene tu equipo.

http://h20179.www2.hp.com/ipglar/sp...&h_cc=mx&h_lang=es&PSOID=436453&lang=es&cc=mx 

te recomiendo tener a la mano:
factura. ( por que si tiene menos de 1 año es posible que te envien una nueva)
numero de serie del equipo (s/n: )
modelo


saludos!!


----------

